# Estimation Software: what is the standard?



## thedude400 (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm a construction management student and I just got my first internship with a Concrete company as an estimator. The company does about 2 million dollars of work annually so they're not huge but they aren't tiny either. I'm familiar with excel and I know many people use it for estimation but I'm looking for something a bit more specific. I've searched google and the forums and haven't really found anyone recommending any industry standard software for estimation needs only.

Obviously there are many programs and it depends on personal preference. But is there a standard program estimators use that is reasonably priced and easy to use?

I'll be pricing rebar, concrete, labor, sand, fill, etc. on jobs anywhere between $2,000 and $400,000. I only just started looking at Bid4Build software, that's the only one I'm even the slightest bit familiar with.


----------



## jaylord01 (Dec 27, 2008)

You may want to look at the Craftsman books. Its is called 
2008 National Concrete & Masonry Estimator. It will link up with
Quick Books Pro.


----------



## confluencebuild (Jan 4, 2009)

In my opinion the best estimates are based on real numbers, actual quantities figured by thorough take offs and the labor based on experience. 

There are books out there, google search "means estimating" maybe. They come out yearly and may be adjusted by region. 

Exactimate is a program Im experienced with, though its pricelist is low in my opinion and it takes time to customize your own. 

I think excell is a great way to go, you can customize your own spreadsheet which youll become familiar and comfortable with. 
Plus the most accurate estimate takes time, short cut software is cheatin.


----------



## JGMConstruction (Jul 11, 2008)

I've been searching for something as well that was an all in one that wasn't too expensive. But I have used Excel for the estimate and invoice forms and Access for a materials database, along with the R.S. Means books. I pretty much added things I needed to my Access database as I created estimates. But, the computer I had all my info on died and I have to start from scratch now.


----------



## HawaiiBuilder (Jan 15, 2009)

Don't know if there is any standard...lots of programs out there.

I've used Excel for a long time and was very comfortable using that for estimating until I made a mistake and all of my numbers were not calculated in the subtotal.

It was my error, my estimates usually run at least a few pages long in 75% view and it was getting late on a long day. I did'nt bother to recheck. Used to be real anal about bids, checking and rechecking, got to complacent and trusting about using excel.

Anyway, came out about 17% below after submitting. Throughout it all... I kept thinking that it seemed a little low from experience. Found about mistake later in the day as I was rechecking with calculator on printed sheet. Called the homeowner to explain and had to ask if he would allow me to retract signed proposal.

Vowed to find something better, shopped around for about a month.

Sage Timberline, check it out on the web, find local partner, can only be purchased that way. Cost about $1,900 for the smaller version Estimating Standard which I have and have been using for two years now. A lot of the Big companies in Hawaii use this in the Estimating Extended version. I think the cost was close to $5,000. with add on modules for extra. Great thing about this company is that if you decide to upgrade later...you can do it by paying only the difference between the two programs and if I remember right...there is no time restriction.

Decided to buy it because of company's reputation and because the screen looks familiar to Excel. Excellent program, very powerful...will need to build own database and input into program. Open database, click item and its on your bid sheet, just input quantity. Everything you do is saved and calculated automatically, on the spot and data saved. It can do all, formats totals and markup percentages automatically on seperate screen. 

Check it out, after using this for a month or two, you'll know that you made the right choice.:thumbsup:


----------



## thedude400 (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I've been working for just over a month and I started off with excel. I've got a residential and a commercial spreadsheet and it has been pretty helpful so far. It's nice to just pop in a few numbers and be good to go, but I know theres so much more out there.

My boss is very impressed by the bells and whistles software, so if i can choose ones that provide results I'll be in good shape. 


I have been goofing with the latest google sketchup because a prof mentioned it would do some basic volume estimating( but I haven't found out how to get any numbers out of it yet). I think my next step is going to be a 3d modeling program where, for commercial, i can just draw out the foundation work, flatwork, and any other site work and have it give me materials costs, trenching costs, etc. It's a bit overwhelming though knowing just how many programs are out there. Ones I plan to look into further are Masterbuilder, Sage Timberline ( thanks Hawaii), Archicad, Revit, and Rhino. And I know these are pricy and do a heck of alot more than estimating but It's been difficult to narrow it down to just one with only features I need.

If anyone can recommend a program that specializes in 3D modeling estimating that would be great. I know the big dog programs all do it but its not worth it for me to pay top dollar if all i need it for is estimating materials, reports, and take-offs.


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

I would suggest EasyEst as an affordable option. Take a look at it and then PM or post back with questions on what it will or won't do.
I would not suggest purchasing a BIM type modelling software for doing concrete take-offs...way overkill IMO. You'll spend as much time modelling the project as it would take to do the take-off... so save the money.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

400,

In your bosses line of business you should look at HCSS's HeavyBid, Take a look at their customer list. Look at their support, (24 hours a day 365 days of the year) Their training is by people who were estimators. Call one of their customers and ask them what they think. Great people.

www.hcss.com


----------



## thedude400 (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I will look into both of those programs/companies.


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

I was about to do some inquiries on this estimator to see what the C/T guys thought about this one.I would still be intrested in some more input. If anyone has tried this particular one I'd like to know your opinion.


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

The system itself is fine.. it's the relying on the database they provide that I disagree with. The portions of the system that I like/dislike, and that every system should include, are
1. They have labor rates for each crew - enables you to update the rate and it updates all items that use that rate
2. They have production rates such as .085 manhours per unit - which gives you total manhours per item

The things I don't like are:
1. They don't have a separate database for material costs - so if you have 60 items that use a cy of concrete you have to update each item
2. They don't have a material modifier - it only allows you to input cost per unit but won't output total units. For instance, figuring wall plates.. a good system will allow you to put LF of wall and output total # of plates.

National Estimator *with your own database of costs* will work for most people. But when you get serious about estimating you're going to have to upgrade to something else.. IMO


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

hatchet said:


> The system itself is fine.. it's the relying on the database they provide that I disagree with. The portions of the system that I like/dislike, and that every system should include, are
> 1. They have labor rates for each crew - enables you to update the rate and it updates all items that use that rate
> 2. They have production rates such as .085 manhours per unit - which gives you total manhours per item
> 
> ...



Have you ever looked at Clear estimates?? it does pretty much what you described


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

I did awhile back.. I'm using EasyEst right now. Been very happy with it.. very flexible.


----------



## Sarah9910 (Sep 27, 2004)

Take a look at Quest by Maxwell. At least get a demo. Very cool software and tons of database materials for Concrete Construction.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> Have you ever looked at Clear estimates?? it does pretty much what you described


I have Clear Estimates, bought it 3 or 4 years ago, never used it once. Went back to Hometech and then I went to Excel.
Now I do sticks and bricks on Excel.
When I can I am trying Paradigm 360, maybe this week.


----------



## Aladdin Builders (Sep 2, 2007)

I have a few also that i can help answer questions on, here is a list of what I own:

Clear Estimates
SmartContractor
BidBuilder
PEM
Quick Bid by OnCenter
On Screen Takeoff by OnCenter
Quick Estimator
Planswift
Solid Builder
National Cost Estimator
RS Means Costworks
Powertools spec writer

and yes, i have software issues!!! Lol:w00t:


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

After trying a few myself, I think the Craftsman is a hell of a deal at $59.
If someone is starting out, that's a good one to try.
Or try Hometech onlinecostestimator for $15 a month, then move on to better things.
After that, you can spend the big bucks. Then you can decide if you will do markups, dual markups, capacity based, or just get drunk and guess.
There's a guy on CT who does Google Bid packages, he has a book coming out soon, I'll be the first to buy it.:clap:


----------

